# ie problem



## dasos (Apr 5, 2013)

Suddenly ie 8 became really slow, in most of sites needs 100 hours to open the pages. Mozilla or Chrome works normaly. I tried a couple of antispywares but no any result.
Do u have any idea how to fix it?


----------



## Okedokey (Apr 5, 2013)

http://www.computerforum.com/131398-important-please-read-before-posting.html


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 5, 2013)

Please do the following in order.

1.

Please download* AdwCleaner* by Xplode onto your Desktop.

•Please close all open programs and internet browsers.
•Double click on adwcleaner.exe to run the tool.
•Click on Delete.
•Confirm each time with OK
•Your computer will be rebooted automatically. A text file will open after the restart.
•Please post the content of that logfile in your reply.
•You can find the logfile at C:\AdwCleaner[Sn].txt as well - n is the order number.


2.

Please download *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware *from *here* or *here* and save it to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
 
then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.  *Please keep updating until it says you have the latest version.*
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs* tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware

If for some reason Malwarebytes will not install or run please download and run *Rkill.scr*,  *Rkill.exe*, or *Rkill.com*.  If you are still having issues running rkill then try downloading these renamed versions of the same program.

*EXPLORER.EXE*
*IEXPLORE.EXE*
*USERINIT.EXE*
*WINLOGON.EXE*

But *DO NOT *reboot the system and then try installing or running Malwarebytes.  If Rkill (which is a black box) appears and then disappears right away or you get a message saying rkill is infected, keep trying to run rkill until it over powers the infection and temporarily kills it.  Once a log appears on the screen, you can try running malwarebytes or downloading other programs.



Download the *HijackThis* installer from *here*.  
Run the installer and choose *Install*, indicating that you accept the licence agreement.  The installer will place a shortcut on your desktop and launch HijackThis.

*Vista and Windows 7 users must right click on the hijackthis icon and click on run as.  If the run as option doesn't appear then press and hold the shift key while right clicking on the icon to get it to appear.* 


Click *Do a system scan and save a logfile*

_Most of what HijackThis lists will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet._

When the hijackthis log appears in a notepad file, click on the edit menu, click select all, then click on the edit menu again and click on copy.  Come back to your reply and right click on your mouse and click on paste.

Post the logfile that HijackThis produces along with the Malwarebytes Anti-Malware log


----------



## dasos (Apr 6, 2013)

I tried first and second programs, but nothing was improved. IE still needs much time to open pages. If I press the X button in righ-top, page wont be closed.

I also tried the third(HijackThis), it gave back a board, do I have to check and delete all?...


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 6, 2013)

No, don't do anything with hijackthis but post the log that it displayed in notepad.  I'm on my way to work now so will check back in later.


----------



## dasos (Apr 6, 2013)

(deleted by topic starter)


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 7, 2013)

I see nothing in that log that would cause this.  I would like for you to reset IE back to defaults.

Open internet options, click on the advanced tab, click on both reset buttons at the bottom.  This will remove all browser addons and reset IE settings back to default.  After it has been completed please close out of everything and start up IE again.  You will have to go through the short setup of IE when it opens.  Close out of IE again and reopen it and it should open quickly.


----------



## dasos (Apr 7, 2013)

I have already reseted back to defults.

You know, if I run ie as admin, then theres no prpblam. Does this say something?

In the  webpages there are some words in blue, and if u point the cursor there, there ia a mobile adv. This happens in Mozilla also.
Is it normal?


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 7, 2013)

Don't you mean run IE without addons?  Is your user account a limited or administrator account?

Use adblock plus for mozilla, Simple adblock or something similar for IE

http://simple-adblock.com/

http://adblockplus.org/en/firefox


----------



## dasos (Apr 7, 2013)

What addons?
I m the only user and the admin of my system.

Are these coloured words(blue or red)with advs normal? Or happens only to me?


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 7, 2013)

No, those are advertisements.  If you use the adblocker they won't show up.  I can't explain why running IE as admin works fine but not the other way.  You may have a corrupt user profile.  Try creating a new user and see if IE opens normally.


----------



## dasos (Apr 7, 2013)

IE does not run "as admin" by default, right?
What is the effect for a user if works it as admin?

I dont think adblockers(already exist) will solve the broblem. Both in ie and Mozilla there are coloured words with advs in the webpages. A regular page's word, but now leads to an adv.
Looks like a warm or a virus. Should I try a dozen of antiviruses?


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 7, 2013)

Are they kontera or vibrant ads?  If so, you need an ad blocker like I suggested.   Not sure why running IE as admin works fine.  If you run ccleaner those ads will disappear temporarily.


----------



## dasos (Apr 7, 2013)

Forgot to say that I created a second account as you told me, but ie still delays.
What is  "kontera"?
Here's an examble, this is a greek news site I visit every day. There is a coloured word "προς" and if I point the cursor on it, I take this








There is also a red word "τριτη" as you see, there is a mobile adv on it.

PS. Funny thing is that in this one post I see coloured word the "account" in the first line (I won an ipad 2! ) plus another two words...


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 7, 2013)

Can you give me the link to the website so I can see for myself?


----------



## dasos (Apr 8, 2013)

lol, hey come on. It can happen in any site. Happens also in this one here(computerforum.com)

Anyway, link is here.


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 8, 2013)

Well I don't see any ads.  Lets run one more program and see what it finds.

*Download and Run ComboFix*
*If you already have Combofix, please delete this copy and download it again as it's being updated regularly.*

*Download this file* here :

*Combofix*


When the page loads click on the blue combofix download link next to the BleepingComputer Mirror.
Save the file to your windows desktop.  The combofix icon will look like this when it has downloaded to your desktop.





We are almost ready to start ComboFix, but before we do so, we need to take some preventative measures so that there are no conflicts with other programs when running ComboFix. At this point you should do the following:


Close all open Windows including this one. 

Close or disable all running Antivirus, Antispyware, and Firewall programs as they may interfere with the proper running of ComboFix. Instructions on disabling these type of programs can be found *here*.
Once these two steps have been completed, double-click on the ComboFix icon found on your desktop. Please note, that once you start ComboFix you should not click anywhere on the ComboFix window as it can cause the program to stall. In fact, when ComboFix is running, do not touch your computer at all. The scan could take a while, so please be patient.

Please click on I agree on the disclaimer window.
ComboFix will now install itself on to your computer. When it is done, a blue screen will appear as shown below.





ComboFix is now preparing to run. When it has finished ComboFix will automatically attempt to create a System Restore point so that if any problems occur while using the program you can restore back to your previous configuration. When ComboFix has finished creating the restore point, it will then backup your Windows Registry as shown in the image below.





Once the Windows Registry has finished being backed up, ComboFix will attempt to detect if you have the Windows Recovery Console installed. If you already have it installed, you can skip to this section and continue reading. Otherwise you will see the following message as shown below:





At the above message box, please click on the Yes button in order for ComboFix to continue. Please follow the steps and instructions given by ComboFix in order to finish the installation of the Recovery Console.

Please click on yes in the next window to continue scanning for malware.

ComboFix will now disconnect your computer from the Internet, so do not be surprised or concerned if you receive any warnings stating that you are no longer on the Internet. When ComboFix has finished it will automatically restore your Internet connection.

ComboFix will now start scanning your computer for known infections. This procedure can take some time, so please be patient.

While the program is scanning your computer, it will change your clock format, so do not be concerned when you see this happen. When ComboFix is finished it will restore your clock settings to their previous settings. You will also see the text in the ComboFix window being updated as it goes through the various stages of its scan. An example of this can be seen below.





When ComboFix has finished running, you will see a screen stating that it is preparing the log report.

This can take a while, so please be patient. If you see your Windows desktop disappear, do not worry. This is normal and ComboFix will restore your desktop before it is finished. Eventually you will see a new screen that states the program is almost finished and telling you the programs log file, or report, will be located at C:\ComboFix.txt.

When ComboFix has finished, it will automatically close the program and change your clock back to its original format. It will then display the log file automatically for you.  

Now you just click on the edit menu and click on select all, then click on the edit menu again and click on copy.  Then come to the forum in your reply and right click on your mouse and click on paste.  



In your next reply please post:

The ComboFix log
A fresh HiJackThis log
An update on how your computer is running


----------



## dasos (Apr 8, 2013)

(deleted by topic starter)


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 8, 2013)

I need you to post a log that combofix produces but doesn't show you.  Navigate to c:\Qoobox and in that folder will be a file named add-remove programs.txt  Open that file and copy and paste the contents back here.


----------



## dasos (Apr 9, 2013)

This .txt has programs which does not exist in Window's add/remove list?
Here

@BIOS
Πακέτο συμβατότητας για το 2007 Microsoft Office system
Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
Adobe Reader X (10.1.4) - Greek
Akamai NetSession Interface
ArcSoft TotalMedia 3.5
Creative Audio Control Panel
Creative Diagnostics
Creative Software AutoUpdate
Creative Sound Blaster Properties x64 Edition
Diagnostic Utility
Driver Genius
eReg
Etron USB3.0 Host Controller
Extreme Picture Finder 2.3.5
Fraps (remove only)
Free Picture Finder 3.5
Google Chrome
Google Update Helper
Host OpenAL
Java 7 Update 11
Java Auto Updater
Medal of Honor Allied Assault
Medal of Honor Allied Assault(tm) Breakthrough
Microsoft Office Word Viewer 2003
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Mozilla Firefox 19.0.2 (x86 en-US)
Mozilla Maintenance Service
MPC-HC 1.6.4.6052
Need For Speed Underground
Norton Utilities 15
NVIDIA ForceWare Network Access Manager
NVIDIA PhysX
NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver
Platform
PowerISO
Realtek Ethernet Controller Driver
SpeedFan (remove only)
Super Hide IP
Torrent Search version 0.11.2
TotalMedia Setup
TuneUp Utilities 2013
TuneUp Utilities Language Pack (en-US)
VIA Διαχειριστής Συσκευών Πλατφόρμας
VLC media player 2.0.4
Windows Movie Maker 2.6
Yahoo! Messenger


----------



## Okedokey (Apr 9, 2013)

You have some garbage on your computer,  until john is back, here in red is the stuff that I would remove or investigate further.


@BIOS
Πακέτο συμβατότητας για το 2007 Microsoft Office system
Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
Adobe Reader X (10.1.4) - Greek
Akamai NetSession Interface
ArcSoft TotalMedia 3.5
Creative Audio Control Panel
Creative Diagnostics
Creative Software AutoUpdate
Creative Sound Blaster Properties x64 Edition
Diagnostic Utility
Driver Genius
eRegEtron USB3.0 Host Controller
Extreme Picture Finder 2.3.5
Fraps (remove only)
Free Picture Finder 3.5
Google Chrome
Google Update Helper
Host OpenALJava 7 Update 11
Java Auto Updater
Medal of Honor Allied Assault
Medal of Honor Allied Assault(tm) Breakthrough
Microsoft Office Word Viewer 2003
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Mozilla Firefox 19.0.2 (x86 en-US)
Mozilla Maintenance Service
MPC-HC 1.6.4.6052
Need For Speed Underground
Norton Utilities 15
NVIDIA ForceWare Network Access Manager
NVIDIA PhysX
NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver
PlatformPowerISO
Realtek Ethernet Controller Driver
SpeedFan (remove only)
Super Hide IP
Torrent Search version 0.11.2
TotalMedia SetupTuneUp Utilities 2013
TuneUp Utilities Language Pack (en-US)VIA Διαχειριστής Συσκευών Πλατφόρμας
VLC media player 2.0.4
Windows Movie Maker 2.6
Yahoo! Messenger


----------



## dasos (Apr 9, 2013)

lol, they are not garbage, they are usefull programs I use for years and necessary drivers of my hardware.

Norton is garbage to u?!

The programs I do not recognize is "eReg" and "platform". 
Do u know how to unistall them?


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 9, 2013)

You do realize you have no antivirus software installed?

And I highly recommend uninstalling the following programs.

Driver Genius - Garbage
Java 7 Update 11 - outdated
Norton Utilities 15 - Garbage
Super Hide IP - shouldn't be using
Torrent Search version 0.11.2 - shouldn't be using
TuneUp Utilities 2013 - garbage
TuneUp Utilities Language Pack (en-US

You should also download and install either microsoft security essentials or avast antivirus software.


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah. Nortan is not very good in my experience.  Also it seem you have a lot of un-need start up program and other program.  Don't uninstalling etron 3.0 USB because it is need in order to use those even if you have USB 2.0 jump driver and device, or not.


----------



## dasos (Apr 10, 2013)

johnb35 said:


> You do realize you have no antivirus software installed?
> 
> And I highly recommend uninstalling the following programs.
> 
> ...



Listen...
looks like there is no antivirus but this happens only these days, in which I have this problem. I install/unistall many programs to test.
So far I used... Avast. I wont use it again, since it was unable to stop the problem. 

Norton Utilities 15 was installed yesterday. Tuneup utilities, super hide IP, Driver Genius, Java, Torrent Search are usefull programs I use for years and never had problem. Dont focus to them.

Now, lets get to the point. I said that I dont recognize "eReg" and "platform". Maybe these cause the problem? (coloured advs words and ie delay). How can I usnistall them?




Jamebonds1 said:


> Yeah. Nortan is not very good in my experience.  Also it seem you have a lot of un-need start up program and other program.



There is nothing in startups. Just the win 7's weather bar and microsoft's IntelliType for keyborad volume button.


_____


----------



## Okedokey (Apr 10, 2013)

Time for a reinstall me thinks.


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Okedokey said:


> Time for a reinstall me thinks.



If that what you plan to.  Be sure to installing Avast! Free edition after reinstall. There are a lot of hacker out there.


----------



## GaryCantley (Apr 10, 2013)

dasos said:


> Listen...
> looks like there is no antivirus but this happens only these days, in which I have this problem. I install/unistall many programs to test.
> So far I used... Avast. I wont use it again, since it was unable to stop the problem.
> 
> ...



Think someone needs to calm down a bit.

You come looking for advice, FREE advice which is freely given, and when you are given that advice you dont like it.

May I suggest you take note of JohnB and all that he is telling you. If he says programs need to go, then programs need to go. Doesnt matter how long they have been on your machine. 

Also, you have no anti-virus on your computer. I suggest that you get some swiftish. There is no need to pay for it, Microsoft Security Essentials and Avast are both, like the advice, free.


----------



## dasos (Apr 10, 2013)

Jamebonds1 said:


> If that what you plan to.  Be sure to installing Avast! Free edition after reinstall. There are a lot of hacker out there.



I just said that Avast is what I used the last 2 years, but was unable to stop the problem. So Avast it's not recommended any more.



GaryCantley said:


> Think someone needs to calm down a bit.
> 
> You come looking for advice, FREE advice which is freely given, and when you are given that advice you dont like it.
> 
> ...



What are u talking about

I came asking help to a specific problem. I receveid advices for other things. Posts here are free yes, that happens also in many-many forums in the web.
I didnt say I dont like advice. All advices are welcome.

Can we now focus to my problem? We can discuss about useless/un-needed programs in other thread.

I explained about 'non exist antivirus'. Plz read the posts and stop the offtopics.


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 10, 2013)

I do highly recommend doing a fresh install of windows and watch what crap software you install.  A lot of crap software will bring your pc to a stand still.  Like said before, our advice is free, you can follow it or not, its up to you.  

If those programs don't show up in add/remove programs then you may want to try revo uninstaller to see if it can uninstall them.  Do a forced uninstall using the program file if it has one.  

Frankly, if everything is working fine except for IE, then download a different browser such as pale moon and use it.  IE is getting to be a nuisance anyway.


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Exactly, this is where we accept ourselves if advice was not taken.  

@OP - If your computer already have virus or issue, and later installing antivirus.  It wouldn't work well, it is that way.  

Here I might be able to help you to find it you specifics.  This is highly risk to open or edit on follow program I would tell you how.  If you don't know very well about computer please don't do this.  

Open running as or search by start buttion or Flag logo+R.  

Type in search "regedit"

Then use find by Ctrl + F for "finding"

Then search any program you trying to uninstall.  

Before you deleting any registry, please prove a information such as Name, Type, Data and subfolder where you find this registry.  

If you decide to reinstall Windows OS, then installing antivirus first before you can installing driver, program and game.  Since you don't like Avast.  Use 
microsoft security essentials.  If you don't like MSE, here is link that will help you find better antivirus than Nortan.  Symantec are Nortan, but not in VB.   http://www.virusbtn.com/vb100/index

Here is why we say to remove Nortan http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norton_AntiVirus#Criticism


----------



## Okedokey (Apr 11, 2013)

To the OP, the issue is that IE is embedded in the OS, and with all the crap you have on that machine, no Antivirus etc, you cannot troubleshoot your issue.


----------



## salvage-this (Apr 11, 2013)

You can try resetting IE back to default settings.  That won't solve the rest of the problems but you might get IE back.


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 11, 2013)

salvage-this said:


> You can try resetting IE back to default settings.  That won't solve the rest of the problems but you might get IE back.



Was mentioned by me here.

http://www.computerforum.com/221417-ie-problem.html#post1863557


----------



## salvage-this (Apr 11, 2013)

ah.  Sorry.  I thought I didn't see it.


----------



## dasos (Apr 11, 2013)

johnb35 said:


> I do highly recommend doing a fresh install of windows and watch what crap software you install.  A lot of crap software will bring your pc to a stand still.  Like said before, our advice is free, you can follow it or not, its up to you.



Point is to avoid a new win install.
So u really believe that all these commercial software that use milllions of users is crap? 
Thanks for this advive anyway but its not my matter right now.



johnb35 said:


> If those programs don't show up in add/remove programs then you may want to try revo uninstaller to see if it can uninstall them.  Do a forced uninstall using the program file if it has one.
> 
> Frankly, if everything is working fine except for IE, then download a different browser such as pale moon and use it.  IE is getting to be a nuisance anyway.



I used revo for a couple of years, in fact its not any real difference than Win's add/remove.

As u saw, I also have Mozilla and Chrome but I prefer ie.
The advs problem happens in both ie and mozilla. 
So u have no any idea how to get rid of that...



Jamebonds1 said:


> @OP - If your computer already have virus or issue, and later installing antivirus.  It wouldn't work well, it is that way.





Okedokey said:


> To the OP, the issue is that IE is embedded in the OS, and with all the crap you have on that machine, no Antivirus etc, you cannot troubleshoot your issue.





salvage-this said:


> You can try resetting IE back to default settings.  That won't solve the rest of the problems but you might get IE back.



All these have been already explained, and several times... plz read the thread


----------



## dasos (Apr 11, 2013)

Jamebonds1 said:


> .....  Since you don't like Avast.....



Hey! Do u ever read my posts or u just want make fan of me? 

I said I used Avast for 2 years. Avast was not able to avert the trouble I just got into. So I now unistalled it.

Would u keep an antivirus which didnt protect u? I guess no.


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Apr 11, 2013)

dasos said:


> Hey! Do u ever read my posts or u just want make fan of me?
> 
> I said I used Avast for 2 years. Avast was not able to avert the trouble I just got into. So I now unistalled it.
> 
> Would u keep an antivirus which didnt protect u? I guess no.



?  Yes I did.  You say Avast is not recommend mean you don't trust or don't like anymore.

BTW.  Avast work great on my computer.


----------



## Okedokey (Apr 11, 2013)

dasos said:


> Hey! Do u ever read my posts or u just want make fan of me?
> 
> I said I used Avast for 2 years. Avast was not able to avert the trouble I just got into. So I now unistalled it.
> 
> Would u keep an antivirus which didnt protect u? I guess no.



Firstly that is a logic fail.  To paraphrase:

_"I have a problem, its been there for 2 years, Avast didn't fix it and the crap on my pc has nothing to do with my operating system failing - I KNOW!  ill just have no antivirus then... " _

Good one.

Avast has always worked for me too, in fact I use it.  But back on topic;

Firstly,  download PC Wizard from my sig, install it and go to FILE, SAVE click OK.  We may need that text file later.   Also use PC Wizard to try and uninstall your rouge software.

If you try that and it doesn't work:

Summary of issues:


Two programs do not have an uninstall AND IE is taking ages to load pages but other browsers are fine?

For each program you wish to uninstall:

Double-click the following Uninstall.reg file located via the *regedit *command:

*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall *

*Save the Uninstall.reg *file to the desktop.  Export the whole registry as back up.

Double click on the saved Uninstall.reg

Do this for all software you wish to delete that doesn't have a Uninstall option.

Restart

Navigate to the Windows Uninstall Programs area and there you should find the uninstall function available for the programs you wish to uninstall.

If not, delete all program registries and anything about the program in My Computer.  Do a search.

Then go back and :

command prompt (elevated)
*sfc /scannow*
that will check the registry integrity


Windows Update
Hardware update (e.g. motherboard network adaptor drivers)
BIOS update

just update everything and for now just install ME Antivirus.

Scan it.  Just do it!

After that it could be many number of things and you haven't given a reference point.   The original problem is IE.  IE is so intrinsically connected to the OS that it is a problem.  Network issues can be hardware, but it sounds like a borked OS to me.  But the interplay between IE and hardware on a *highly insecure computer *is expected.

Also, as the other guys know as well as I do, that a lot of the crap on your pc is dodgy in terms of quality.  So chill on the mood swings please and respect the guys here that actually know stuff.  You're asking us to assist in troubleshooting a network issue on a computer of unknown hardware, without an antivirus and with programs like this installed


IP Hider
Free Special Chicken Image Getter V1.0
Out of date java (security unlocked door)

...and several others

But, it does seem as though you are convinced that the software is fine.

So lets move on, as its not software, and you don't want to reinstall Windows, y you can check the following things:

Power supply stability/internet line voltage - voltage at PCIe hardware / and excess voltage down the internet (DSL?).  Ive seen it at 22V when its meant to be at around 5V.  That screws stuff up, so call your provider and ask for a line-check.

Then ensure your RAM is set to the correct voltage in the BIOS (Check for your model).

If that all fails, reinstall Windows.  But by the time you do all of the above, and this thread, you could've been back up and running on Win 7.

That's about all that can be said mate.


----------



## dasos (Apr 11, 2013)

Jamebonds1 said:


> ?  Yes I did.  You say Avast is not recommend mean you don't trust or don't like anymore.
> 
> BTW.  Avast work great on my computer.



Avast worked great in my pc too.

But would u trust it if u suddenly got a problem like mine? Would u keep it if failed? I dont think so.
So it is impossible to recommend Avast. I ll use another antivirus.




Okedokey said:


> Firstly that is a logic fail.  To paraphrase:
> 
> _"I have a problem, its been there for 2 years, Avast didn't fix it and the crap on my pc has nothing to do with my operating system failing - I KNOW!  ill just have no antivirus then... " _
> 
> Good one.



What r u talking about? I said the problem came up lately, a few days ago. Suddenly. Not "its been there for 2 years".
Why dont u just read the ducking thread?

(the rest of your msg looks like crazy too, I gave it a quick view, I ll check it more carefully later. But... what has the power supply do with the coloured linked ads words with, which I see even in this site?)

____


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok, calm down.  No need to start using bad language.  All we can do is suggest to you what to do.  Its up to you to either follow our advice or not to.  

You have some very flaky software installed on your system, it doesn't matter when you installed it or when the issues started happening.  

I've suggested a way for you to try removing those 2 entries by using revo uninstaller.  

Another suggestion would be to do the following.

Right click on command prompt and click on run as admin.

enter sfc /scannow and hit enter.  This will check for altered and missing system files.  You may need the windows 7 install cd in the drive to complete the process.


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Apr 12, 2013)

dasos said:


> Avast worked great in my pc too.
> 
> But would u trust it if u suddenly got a problem like mine? Would u keep it if failed? I dont think so.
> So it is impossible to recommend Avast. I ll use another antivirus.



It has do something with Wildlist misses two time in one years.   If you don't mind my ask.  What antivirus you're plan to use?


----------



## dasos (Apr 13, 2013)

The one which will solve the problem







As u see this is forum's page. In the word "today" up right corner, there is an ad if I point the mouse on it. Other random words like this exist in every refresh...

Moreover, mozilla asks me about this







Now,
I read carefully again all posts written in this thread, not really something helpful found. I unistalled temporarily all 3d party software as u asked. Not any improvement, but I knew that.
(u like avast -u call norton crap, u like pc wizard - u call tuneup utilities crap... Are u some commercial agents?)
About pc wizard, I tried it as someone asked it, I dont see how can this program help me. Where is the add-remove list?


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 13, 2013)

You need an ad blocker installed.  IE is terrible with ads being shown.


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Apr 13, 2013)

dasos said:


> The one which will solve the problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is FireFox and IE 8 doing this if there are junk file in APPDATA.  It is not virus but it has do something with junk program.  There are reason why I switched from Firefox to Google Chrome.  

1. Use Run As by press Logo Windows + R then search by "%APPDATA%" with no quota.  

2. You will see folder opened itself by Roaming APPDATA.  Like this C:\Users\<your name>\AppData\Roaming

3. If possible, back up all of those to USB Flash or in folder by desktop in case if need for other program.  

4. Then delete all of file and folder in Roaming APPDATA.  

5. After you done with delete in Roaming folder.  Go to C:\Users\<your name>\AppData.  back up "Local" too.

6. delete all file and folder inside of folder "Local"  (don't delete Local folder)

Don't worry about folder Locallow unless you really need to.  

Let me know if it help.  



johnb35 said:


> You need an ad blocker installed.  IE is terrible with ads being shown.



It is possible that there are junk file in APPDATA.  So we will see if delete in appdata will help to stop ad pop up.  That is where my friend discovered when one female student have laptop and having too many ads pop up on browers.


----------



## Okedokey (Apr 14, 2013)

For sheesh sake Daos.  I have told you how to fix it already.  You need to do each and every step in order.  If you don't do what we ask, you clearly don't understand it, may be its time to do as I ask.

The method I provides, re-establishes the link between the program and the Windows OS installations.  Thereby giving you the option to conventionally uninstall in Add and Remove Programs. 

It will be fixed if you follow my post.


----------



## Punk (Apr 14, 2013)

About that discussion on how good Avast is:

No antivirus will keep you away from all the junk that is on the internet. It will keep you away from the little malwares but viruses always get their way to your computer. It's entirely up to you to keep yourself from going on suspicious pages or not clicking on adds to keep your computer away from Malwares. Avast is one of the best antivirus out there and probably the best free antivirus. If you want to get rid of it, fine, it's up to you .



dasos said:


> (u like avast -u call norton crap, u like pc wizard - u call tuneup utilities crap... Are u some commercial agents?)




No, they're just people with a very good experience of those programs and computers in general. But I disagree, Norton is good if you're willing to pay for your antivirus.


----------



## dasos (Apr 14, 2013)

Jamebonds1 said:


> That is FireFox and IE 8 doing this if there are junk file in APPDATA.  It is not virus but it has do something with junk program.  There are reason why I switched from Firefox to Google Chrome.
> 
> 1. Use Run As by press Logo Windows + R then search by "%APPDATA%" with no quota.
> 
> ...



Looks like this works!
I transfered all roamings (there was only a msg about Microsoft folder), then deleted. Then I opened some webpages and no ad words anymore.
(I didnt go on with the 'local')

Do I now have to return back the folders?
The folders "Adobe", "Macromedia", "Mozilla" was re-created. Do I have to replace with the olds? I guess not.




Jamebonds1 said:


> It is possible that there are junk file in APPDATA.  So we will see if delete in appdata will help to stop ad pop up.  That is where my friend discovered when one female student have laptop and having too many ads pop up on browers.



You know, they was not exactly "pop up". Just coloured accented words with ad if u click on them.

Now the only problem remains is the ie 8's delay. Is there way to unistall and reinstal? Or I could go for ie 9?



Okedokey said:


> For sheesh sake Daos.  I have told you how to fix it already.  You need to do each and every step in order.  If you don't do what we ask, you clearly don't understand it, may be its time to do as I ask.
> 
> The method I provides, re-establishes the link between the program and the Windows OS installations.  Thereby giving you the option to conventionally uninstall in Add and Remove Programs.
> 
> It will be fixed if you follow my post.



I did all u said. Basically how to unistall all those 3d party software, run sfc /scannow and instal some useless program 'pc wizard'. Not any improvement.


----------



## Punk (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't know if this was asked before but did you use CCLeaner? How is Firefox and Chrome working? 
If it doesn't solve anything, update your browser (don't know what's the latest version of IE). I strongly recommend to go with either Firefox or Chrome anyway. IE is junk.


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Apr 14, 2013)

dasos said:


> Looks like this works!
> I transfered all roamings (there was only a msg about Microsoft folder), then deleted. Then I opened some webpages and no ad words anymore.
> (I didnt go on with the 'local')
> 
> ...



It is not pop up windows either but it is little like pop up from colored line ads.  I remember I had ie8 and it is unstable.  It can't be uninstalling since it is locked to OS.  Firefox and Chrome is the reason I used those.  There are current ie 10 and it can be done by Windows Update.  About folder thing. You don't have to return old folder back to Roaming.  Unless you really need as if you lost your CD key for your program.  Plus that leave there is nothing more to delete next.  Local can be left for now.  Sometime Local in APPDATA is used for game save.


----------



## dasos (Apr 17, 2013)

The ie problem was resolved. I found it by luck.

For some reason I wanted to unistall Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX. The unistall wizard said "before unistall, close all ie windows. I did it. Then wizard said again to close all ie windows. I was like 
Then I opened task manager-Processes, I found some iexplorer.exe and stopped it. After that wizard finished unistall. Then I opened some ie sites and no problem any more(Adobe was installed back, that was not the cause).
Do u have any explanation?

Meanwhile I use Ad-Aware Total Security(firewall, antispam, antivirus). Looks like prety weird, for adaware taskmgr.exe is trojan, even the dvd exes are trojans.


----------



## Punk (Apr 17, 2013)

Then change your antivirus. I wouldn't recommend this one... It's either Avast (the best free A-V by experience) or AVG...

Also I would recommend Malwarebytes Anti-Malware as a junk remover .

As far as your problem goes, I find it odd that another page was open. One answer could be malware but John hasn't find anything so I don't think this is it...


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Apr 17, 2013)

dasos said:


> The ie problem was resolved. I found it by luck.
> 
> For some reason I wanted to unistall Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX. The unistall wizard said "before unistall, close all ie windows. I did it. Then wizard said again to close all ie windows. I was like
> Then I opened task manager-Processes, I found some iexplorer.exe and stopped it. After that wizard finished unistall. Then I opened some ie sites and no problem any more(Adobe was installed back, that was not the cause).
> ...



Yes. It is virus.  

http://www.auditmypc.com/taskmgr.asp
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110827033009AAJmPmv

http://comprolive.com/remove/harmful/files/dvd-exe

But the antivirus you pick up is not very good scan.  Recommend you to pick up different antivirus.  This time, please let us know what choose you are going to choose.  
https://www.virusbtn.com/vb100/archive/vendor?id=81


----------



## dasos (Apr 18, 2013)

taskmgr cannot be virus... its windows system tray. Exists in all PCs.



Punk said:


> Then change your antivirus. I wouldn't recommend this one... It's either Avast (the best free A-V by experience) or AVG...
> 
> Also I would recommend Malwarebytes Anti-Malware as a junk remover



As u saw, Avast and Malwarebytes was unable to prevent that ads worm I had in browsers. But u still recommend them?


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Apr 18, 2013)

dasos said:


> taskmgr cannot be virus... its windows system tray. Exists in all PCs.
> 
> 
> 
> As u saw, Avast and Malwarebytes was unable to prevent that ads worm I had in browsers. But u still recommend them?



No. All antivirus can't prevent ads.  Again ads are almost never worm or virus, unless you click something or enter virus site.  Also did you take look at VB100 test link I given?  They are not doing good job with test.  http://www.virusbtn.com/vb100/archive/vendor?order=result&id=81&tab=ondemand 

If you think taskmgr is not virus, that mean it is false positive.  Time to finding another antivirus.  You can either download a free AVG.  Like Avast, AVG only protect virus by mail, computer, web, etc.  Or another antivirus list on link I show here.  Most of those are 30 day free trial.  http://www.virusbtn.com/vb100/archive/test?id=184  This time, please show us your choose of antivirus again before you accident installing antivirus like Ad Aware.


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 18, 2013)

OK.  I need you to redownload combofix and post a new logfile that it shows you.  Download it from here and run it.

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/combofix/


----------



## dasos (Apr 21, 2013)

Jamebonds1 said:


> This time, please show us your choose of antivirus again before you accident installing antivirus like Ad Aware.



Adaware was unistalled, it was pretty annoying. Could interrupt your game in order to tell u that theres a "virus" in dvd's exe.

Its the 3rd time u ask me to inform u about which antivirus I ll get
Why so much interest?




johnb35 said:


> OK.  I need you to redownload combofix and post a new logfile that it shows you.  Download it from here and run it.
> 
> http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/combofix/



Why? What do u want to see this time? More "crap" software?


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Apr 21, 2013)

dasos said:


> Adaware was unistalled, it was pretty annoying. Could interrupt your game in order to tell u that theres a "virus" in dvd's exe.
> 
> Its the 3rd time u ask me to inform u about which antivirus I ll get
> Why so much interest?
> ...



To make sure you don't getting bad antivirus again.  Like you show us antivirus, we will give feedback.  If you want, I can pick it up for you but most antivirus are one month trial version.  

By the way, do you know what you're say to umm...someone else?


----------



## dasos (Apr 29, 2013)

I put Norton Internet Security. I read comparing reviews in a magazine and Norton seems to be the best.



Jamebonds1 said:


> By the way, do you know what you're say to umm...someone else?



What
Translate plz?


----------



## Okedokey (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow. Come on a forum with a resident expert, ignore all the advice then go ahead and put one of the worst resource hogs of a antivirus on your machine on the advice of a commercial magazine.

Ok....


----------



## dasos (Apr 30, 2013)

Okedokey said:


> Wow. Come on a forum with a resident expert, ignore all the advice then go ahead and put one of the worst resource hogs of a antivirus on your machine on the advice of a commercial magazine.
> 
> Ok....



Hey, I didnt ask for antivirus.
"PC Magazine" examined in its labs(also took researches of others) 22 today  suites and deduced that NIS 2013 and N360 are the bests. Second options; Eset Smart Security 6 and Caspesrky Internet Security 2013. 
I dont know why u think that NIS is "the worst resourse hogs". There are lighter suites yes, but with worse antivirus or firewall.
About Avast Internet Security 8, says "hard installation in already infected systems. Bad protection from phishing. Firewall has weak spot".

Do u really want to help? Get one of my other threads, which remain unanswered for weeks...


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Apr 30, 2013)

dasos said:


> What
> Translate plz?



That.  



dasos said:


> Why? What do u want to see this time? More "crap" software?



Oh and what magazine do you read about?


----------



## dasos (May 8, 2013)

Just wrote that; "PC Magazine".


----------



## Jamebonds1 (May 8, 2013)

dasos said:


> Just wrote that; "PC Magazine".



Well... Honestly PC magazine isn't the one you should read review.  But here thing is I don't trust this website.  They don't test anti virus, just review.  

Here is you should read this 

http://www.av-comparatives.org/

This is real review for antivirus.  

BTW We have good reason to asked you to remove Nortan (Symantec) antivirus and find different one.  http://www.av-comparatives.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/avc_fdt_201303_en.pdf


----------



## dasos (May 9, 2013)

Jamebonds1 said:


> Well... Honestly PC magazine isn't the one you should read review.  But here thing is I don't trust this website.  They don't test anti virus, just review.
> 
> Here is you should read this
> 
> ...



I like it when u call it "Nortan"
This shows that u have great problem with this company. Do u work in a competitor company? 
That site u wrote, is it about 2013? Why u call it "real", is this where u work at?

I said that "PC magazine" is a magazine, not site. I also said that they examined in their labs(also took researches of other labs) 22 today suites and deduced that NIS 2013 and N360 are the bests.


----------



## Jamebonds1 (May 12, 2013)

dasos said:


> I like it when u call it "Nortan"
> This shows that u have great problem with this company. Do u work in a competitor company?
> That site u wrote, is it about 2013? Why u call it "real", is this where u work at?
> 
> I said that "PC magazine" is a magazine, not site. I also said that they examined in their labs(also took researches of other labs) 22 today suites and deduced that NIS 2013 and N360 are the bests.



Wow. I can't believe you say that the fail or lowest grade award are the better in world.  I think I'm done with your behavior like age 1.  

For record, PC magazine is also site.  So it didn't matter.  Also I don't think you read the link i posted.  I hope one day you realized what you has done.


----------



## dasos (May 30, 2013)

Jamebonds1 said:


> Wow. I can't believe you say that the fail or lowest grade award are the better in world.  I think I'm done with your behavior like age 1.
> 
> For record, PC magazine is also site.  So it didn't matter.  Also I don't think you read the link i posted.  I hope one day you realized what you has done.



I saw your msg just now. Thats weird because there was no indication.
What "fail or lowest grade award", who said that, your grandma?
My behavior is like age 1 because I dont accept your crazy opinion? :lol:
How about your own age, 1/2? Boy, u need learn respect other people. 

Apparently PC magazine is also site, I was talking for the magazine I read.
If u have any complains, write to them. What do I "has" done?


----------

